# Wacom Intuos 3 Stifte auf dem Wacom Intuos 4 benutzen



## Farisafari (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Wacom Intuos 4 (wireless) geschenkt bekommen.

Ich nutze schon seit 3 Jahren das Wacom Intuos 3 und arbeite
nur noch mit dem Classic Pen und mit dem Ink Pen, weil diese
Stifte angenehm in der Hand liegen und nicht so wie ne dicke Banane
sind wie der Grip Pen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es ne Möglichkeit gibt den Classic Pen
und den Ink Pen vom Wacom Intuos 3 auf dem Wacom Intuos 4 (wireless)
zu benutzen?


----------

